# First of 5 day Craft Fair



## cmzaha (Nov 29, 2019)

Was C**p. Today was the first day of my 2-weekend craft fair which I have done for several years. Sales were down 60% from Friday last year. Last year Friday paid for my entire 5 days and made money. This is not very encouraging as this is my biggest craft fair for the year. Just the way this year is going for me.  I am praying tomorrow goes better. I can make more at my little weekly market and only pay 10% than I made today.

I also noticed there were very few quality vendors out of 75-100 vendors.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 29, 2019)

Awww that's gotta suck.. I hope the weekend goes better for you.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 29, 2019)

Thankyou Dawni. It does Suck.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 30, 2019)

I hope it turns around for you.


----------



## Drew Ackerman (Nov 30, 2019)

Tha just really sucks. itll pick up


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m so sorry Carolyn, hopefully it’s better today.


----------



## Kari Howie (Nov 30, 2019)

I am telepathically sending you hugs. (Is it the X or the O?  Guess I’ll send both.)
XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Nov 30, 2019)

hope things pick up for you--that sucks.  Is it by where you live or do you need to get lodging too?


----------



## math ace (Nov 30, 2019)

Were sales down for all vendors?   Did there seem to be less people attending?  
Are you having really bad weather this weekend?

It sucks that sales were down yesterday,  but hopefully they will be back up today.

There was a report on the radio yesterday that predicted stronger sales this holiday season.  I wonder if that means a bad season for crafters because people will be buying more high end items.  I wonder if GIFT BASKETS may sell better in a market with more money to spend.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 30, 2019)

Yup, same here on the 'other' coast.
Not as many people coming, most not buying just looking.
Many Vendors that are 're-sellers' or just winging it at the cheap/free shows


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 30, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> hope things pick up for you--that sucks.  Is it by where you live or do you need to get lodging too?


Fortunately it only 70 miles so no lodging needed.



math ace said:


> Were sales down for all vendors?   Did there seem to be less people attending?
> Are you having really bad weather this weekend?
> GIFT BASKETS


Yes, sales were down for other vendors from what I heard. While the weather was not good this Craft Fair is held is Horse Country USA so the locals are used to sloshing around in bad weather. 

Sales for me were up today, by triple the amount. I always feel sorry for the other soap sellers that do not do well out there. The darn market manager even brought in another soap seller today and placed her directly across from another soap seller. Neither had anyone at their booth. It makes it really hard on them.

My other big problem is this is the first time ever I am at risk of actually not having enough soap to get through the holiday season. With the mess with my mom I got horrifically behind, and today I sold a lot of soap. Will see how tomorrow goes. I forgot to mention that gift baskets have never worked out for me.


----------



## math ace (Dec 1, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Fortunately it only 70 miles so no lodging needed.
> 
> 
> Yes, sales were down for other vendors from what I heard. While the weather was not good this Craft Fair is held is Horse Country USA so the locals are used to sloshing around in bad weather.
> ...



SO GLAD to hear that today was better!  
I could send you a few bars LOL!  I've been testing scents all summer long.  I've got bars coming out of my ears, and my closets, and my dining room, etc. My bars probably aren't as pretty as yours, but I can guarantee the folks will be able to smell them!
I suggested Gift Baskets because I have a friend who does M&P soaps with essential oils.  She does some really pretty Gift Baskets and they sell like crazy.  Personally, I am not a Gift Basket type of person.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 1, 2019)

Good news on the uptick in sales!  With the upward trend in online shopping it’s good to hear that people are still taking the time and making the effort to support small businesses and the unique products they offer at markets and fairs.  We don’t have many where I live, but I would shop them if we did.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 9, 2019)

Update, my total 5 days actually turned out $100 less than my goal, so I am satisfied with how it turned out. I sold a lot of soap and lotion to end up just shy of 2k. It did include a crochet hooded cowl and a few hats. I never sell much for crochet at this market. I checked my record and only 4 customers in 5 days purchased only 1 bar of soap. 

We had another new seller the second weekend that had Reindeer Poop soap for sale. I have never seen anything so gross for soap in all my selling years. She piped brown soap into a rope and coiled it loosely in a bag. GROSS!!! I had customers tell me about it so I had to check it out. You know me, I am just nosey.  Deer poo is pellets, not rope.


----------



## Drew Ackerman (Dec 9, 2019)

@cmzaha Would it be less disgusting as pellets? I think the scent should be lime. 
Nice job at the market!


----------



## Saranac (Dec 9, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> We had another new seller the second weekend that had Reindeer Poop soap for sale. I have never seen anything so gross for soap in all my selling years. She piped brown soap into a rope and coiled it loosely in a bag. GROSS!!!



I saw this at a recent craft fair, too.  I don't get it.


----------



## geniash (Dec 9, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> My other big problem is this is the first time ever I am at risk of actually not having enough soap to get through the holiday season. With the mess with my mom I got horrifically behind, and today I sold a lot of soap. Will see how tomorrow goes. I forgot to mention that gift baskets have never worked out for me.


Take that as compliment of job well done and you can start your creations from the fresh list! Congrats on great day at the market!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 9, 2019)

Drew Ackerman said:


> @cmzaha Would it be less disgusting as pellets? I think the scent should be lime.
> Nice job at the market!


No, I do not think they would be less disgusting.


----------



## zanzalawi (Dec 9, 2019)

poop soaps are so popular
and so gross lol

so glad your fair turned out well @cmzaha !!
did you have any soap left to haul home?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 9, 2019)

my 2 markets this past weekend were slow for everybody--but I still made more than I thought I would.  yesterday they but me next to a bath products person who was selling a businesses items--she was a very nice person but her items were high priced. I figured what the heck and made sure to let people know that I make all my own products--quite a few seemed shocked that I actually made it myself.  I signed up for another market today so I have 2 left.  the last one is cutting it close  Dec 22nd


----------



## Megan (Dec 10, 2019)

zanzalawi said:


> poop soaps are so popular
> and so gross lol



I will never for the life of me understand the current fascination with poop themed things...I don't remember it being a thing when I was a kid. Of course, as a kid, poop was funny, but I never wanted a stuffed poop toy to sleep with.

I am however, disappointed that the reindeer poop soap was a rope as well...it should have been pellets.


----------



## Kari Howie (Dec 10, 2019)

Megan said:


> I will never for the life of me understand the current fascination with poop themed things...I don't remember it being a thing when I was a kid. Of course, as a kid, poop was funny, but I never wanted a stuffed poop toy to sleep with.
> 
> I am however, disappointed that the reindeer poop soap was a rope as well...it should have been pellets.


Even so it’s disgusting and is another sign of our depraved times.


----------



## Megan (Dec 10, 2019)

Kari Howie said:


> Even so it’s disgusting and is another sign of our depraved times.



I mean, I wouldn't exactly call it depraved...I think that's an overreaction.

I just don't get it. Unicorns I get, unicorn poop I don't. Although my three year old has a book that talks about unicorn poop (apparently they poop tiny puffs of cotton candy) and it is her favorite part of the story...so there's that.


----------



## Kari Howie (Dec 10, 2019)

Megan said:


> I mean, I wouldn't exactly call it depraved...I think that's an overreaction.
> 
> I just don't get it. Unicorns I get, unicorn poop I don't. Although my three year old has a book that talks about unicorn poop (apparently they poop tiny puffs of cotton candy) and it is her favorite part of the story...so there's that.


Our TIMES are depraved.


----------



## Drew Ackerman (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh come on, TIME magazine isn't that bad.


----------



## Kari Howie (Dec 10, 2019)

Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck!


----------

